
Show HN: A collection of poems written on phones - jm_l
https://thumbpoems.com/
======
jm_l
Hey HN, I built this using GitHub pages and a few lines of JavaScript, you can
see the source here
[https://github.com/jminjie/thumbpoems](https://github.com/jminjie/thumbpoems)

